# At last, I'm a stud.



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 16, 2018)

When I was growing up, I didn't exactly set women's hearts afire. But ,now, I'm a young 72 year old male, in an assisted living facility. There are four males to twenty five females. Yup, women outlive males. I have to admit, I like the attention from my feminine house mates. Just a greeting brings giggles and smiles from them. At last, while it's a fleeting delusion, I'm a stud.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 16, 2018)

Hey FB glad to hear that you have taken the plunge into new surroundings!!!

When you have time give us a rundown of the facility, food and social activities other than the beach blanket bingo!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 16, 2018)

FB, you males  are in high demand! Enjoy yourself. I would also like to hear more about your new digs, meals and etc.


----------



## jujube (Sep 16, 2018)

My late uncle had to be persuaded reluctantly to go into an "active" assisted living facility.  It was only a matter of days before he realized that he had landed in paradise.  The ratio there was 15% male to 85% female.  As he was a very good-looking guy, he was surrounded by the ladies before he knew what happened to him.  He was still a good driver and had a car, so that made him even more popular.  His last three years were spent very, very happily.


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 16, 2018)

My fantasy was to have two women . Now that I get offers  the only reason I would want two women is so they have someone to talk to while I nap. Ha ha ha


----------



## Keesha (Sep 16, 2018)

You stud you. Lol


----------



## dkay (Sep 16, 2018)

You/ve stumbled on to a well kept secret. I've been to a couple senior citizen center events and it was the same thing, 4 men to about 15 women who were giddy and swooning. Enjoy being a stud muffin.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 16, 2018)

My brother has been going out dancing a lot lately. He`s 80. The place he goes there are three men and about twelve women. He`s lovin` it!


----------



## terry123 (Sep 17, 2018)

My dear friend Louis attended a line dancing group at his church. There were only 3 men in the group to a lot more women.  He had a great time line dancing twice a week until he died at 92.  He loved the attention and the home cooking that came his way!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 17, 2018)

My close friend,Peter who is 85,like a favorite uncle to me, lost his wife Rose,2 yrs ago.They  lived in Hamburg,NY{south of Bflo} for over 60 yrs.A yr ago,Peter moved into an assisted living facility,two blocks from where they use to live.He loves the food and has become active there. He's made friends with a couple of the female residents,they enjoy his company.He no longer drives,his friends take him out a couple times/week.
FB aka 'Stud Muffin' look forward to your future posts in your new 'digs Sue


----------



## IKE (Sep 17, 2018)

Fuzzbuddy it sounds like that you are really enjoying being one of the only roosters in a pen full of hens.......try to pace yourself my friend and drink plenty of water.


----------



## jujube (Sep 17, 2018)

IKE said:


> Fuzzbuddy it sounds like that you are really enjoying being one of the only roosters in a pen full of hens.......try to pace yourself my friend and drink plenty of water.
> 
> View attachment 56720



That's funny that you should mention roosters and hens.  That's exactly what they used to call my uncle: The Head Rooster and his Hens.  

When I was looking for a facility for him in my town, I met with several directors to gather information.  One told me they would be delighted to have an active man around but that it took about six weeks for everything to settle down after a new one moves in.  She said the last time that happened, there was hairpulling and extreme squabbling among a few of the ladies.  Actual hair pulling.  Apparently it upsets the balance for a while and the women tend to fight over the new guy.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 20, 2018)

You'd better *watch* it Fuzzybuddy! I've heard about senior women getting kind of "territorial" about men they have eyes for.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 20, 2018)

fuzzybuddy said:


> When I was growing up, I didn't exactly set women's hearts afire. But ,now, I'm a young 72 year old male, in an assisted living facility. There are four males to twenty five females. Yup, women outlive males. I have to admit, I like the attention from my feminine house mates. Just a greeting brings giggles and smiles from them. At last, while it's a fleeting delusion, I'm a stud.



Fuzzy, so happy you've moved from your house into assisted living and are having fun there.  What is the place like, do you have your own apartment/room?


----------



## aja8888 (Oct 15, 2018)

Fuzzy, remember, you are a desirable commodity so give those ladies equal time.


----------



## Linda (Oct 16, 2018)

Sounds wonderful Fuzzybuddy!  Good for you.  Enjoy the attention.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 8, 2018)

Fuzzybuddy, you make me smile, you Stud Muffin


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 5, 2018)

Sounds like a nightmare to me. One has always been plenty.:iamking:


----------



## Ronni (Dec 6, 2018)

I happened to be in an assisted living facility on Sunday.  My grandson's piano recital was held there.  A lot of the residents came to listen to all the children play, and as I looked around at the part of the crowd that wasn't the parents and siblings of the performers,  I realized I was seeing mostly women, with a couple of men very central in the group.  I had the distinct impression that the women were jockeying for position around the men! :lol:

Enjoy yourself FB!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 18, 2019)

This thread was posted about one year ago. Since then, I have come back home. Gone are the women. I don't even have a cat anymore. Some asked about the food- it was OK. But it was portion controled, and institution type entrees. They had entertainment at least once a week, but it was pretty lame.  And while no one said much, people left the place, via ambulance, either alive or not, at a regular pace. The staff was OK, and about as good as minimum wage gets you. The turnover was very frequent. It was always somebody's first day on the job. I felt safe there. It was expensive, though. If I had stayed there sooner or later I would have faced not being able to afford to stay there. I don't know if it was just me, but I always felt like it was a temporary arrangement. It didn't seem like home.


----------



## Wren (Dec 19, 2019)

Interesting update fuzzybuddy, I hope you have some happy memories and made some friends during your time in the  assisted living facility, but there’s nowhere quite like home


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 19, 2019)

My father in law loved his time in a nursing home. A woman there thought he was her husband and followed him around all day. He told me he didn't want to hurt her feelings by saying he wasn't her husband. When he passed away her family had to take her to their house until she stopped grieving over his death.


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 19, 2019)

My Dad went into a luxury, high-rise, retirement condo that had assisted living services.  He took over an abandoned workshop, in the basement, and soon had all of their unused, woodworking equipment, which only he knew how to operate, set up and humming along.  He made desks and cabinets for the staff and residents.  The workshop looked like his old shop.  He truly lived the Life of Riley, most of his life.  At the place, he had a steady gal, and several on the side, including one staff member.  Good old Dad!  He kept kicking it right up until the end, at 85.  I miss him, greatly!  It's been fourteen years.....


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 19, 2019)

fuzzybuddy said:


> When I was growing up, I didn't exactly set women's hearts afire. But ,now, I'm a young 72 year old male, in an assisted living facility. There are four males to twenty five females. Yup, women outlive males. I have to admit, I like the attention from my feminine house mates. Just a greeting brings giggles and smiles from them. At last, while it's a fleeting delusion, I'm a stud.


I love it!!!!!!  Own your Studness.. lol.    At that age, I plan on being the most beautiful, caring Diva...  We are as handsome/beautiful as we believe we are.  Love your post.


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 19, 2019)

mathjak107 said:


> My fantasy was to have two women . Now that I get offers  the only reason I would want two women is so they have someone to talk to while I nap. Ha ha ha


LOVE IT!!!!  Toooooo funny!!!


----------



## Manatee (Dec 20, 2019)

I tell my wife that being female and a year younger than me, statistically she is required to outlast me.


----------

